# How does rain affect dove hunting?



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

It rained all afternoon and through the nite around China Texas, plus northeast wind. Any dove experts out there know?


----------



## mj270wsm (Feb 1, 2011)

So. texas last year, it would start raining birds went everwhere. We would step out of the truck shoot pick up, get back in truck:cheers:


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

It (rain) tends to scatter the large concentrations of birds out into small groups


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

It depends how much rain, as dry is it is now unless you get a floater, it isn't going to affect it much---now 35 mph winds could make things interesting. rs


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

If you get a lot of rain it can move the birds out of an area where their is a lot of standing water. With it being so dry an inch of rain will be soaked right up.

It started raining steady about 3:30-4 pm at my place in Hankarmer yesterday and it shut the birds down. With the rain and high wind they just didn't move at all. 
They want leave because there is plenty of food & water east of H town.

I have decided to go ahead and run another hunt tomorrow afternoon at my place. If anyone wants to go I have plenty of room.


----------



## SpeckSlayer (Aug 13, 2011)

Some of the best dove hunts iv had were hours after heavy rain...if its rainin hard for awhile then stops they will fly


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Not sure, last year we killed limits during a down pour. In the past they usually scatter, so if it rains, i'll chance it.

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------

